# Hi



## Cleverclogs (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi

This is just to say hello. My name is Stacey.

I actually found this forum by accident but really happy I did. there's no better information and advice than from those experiencing or having gone through the major change of moving to another country.

Both my partner and myself are Irish. In our mid twenties. He currently works full time and I am a full time student doing a degree. Unfortunately with the climate in Ireland, living here has become impossible and sadly I do not think i will get to finish my degree.

We decided the only way we can have any decent future for ourselves and hopefully starting a family is abroad. We are currently undecided on where we would like to go, we have both thought of Italy as a definite, but if anyone could advise the best place for us to start researching, any advice will be kindly accepted, as we really are looking from scratch, would be very much appreciated.


----------



## DFA (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum; just started looking myself at Italy. We were looking at Ireland since my DW's family is from there, but we are concerned over what you call the Unfortunate Climate, do you think it will change any time soon?

Again welcome.


----------

